# My Red Metallic Cruze W/ Tint.



## AJ208 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just got my red metallic Cruze tinted yesterday! The windows are 20% all around besides the front windshield. Let me know what you think. (sorry the pictures kinda suck, took em with my blackberry.)


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice. The tint will definitely help you out this summer.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

You're gonna be in trouble.... 


HOW DARK CAN WINDOW TINT BE IN NEW JERSEY?
Darkness of tint is measured by Visible Light Transmission percentage (VLT%). In New Jersey, this percentage refers to percentage of visible light allowed in through the combination of film and the window. 
• Windshield No tint is allowed on the windshield. 
• Front Side Windows No tint can be applied legally to this window. 
• Back Side Windows Any darkness can be used. 
• Rear Window Any darkness can be used.


----------



## AJ208 (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha, eh they aren't too strict about it. Tons of people have tint in Jersey.. usually they use it as a secondary offense. I think I'll be alright though!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

AJ208 said:


> Haha, eh they aren't too strict about it. Tons of people have tint in Jersey.. usually they use it as a secondary offense. I think I'll be alright though!


I hear what you're saying. I wanted to tint mine but NY's law is kinda strict too... don't want to give them a reason to pull me over. I know some folks that got pulled over near me just for tint.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

You must live in a relaxed part of Jersey. Route 1 from East Brunswick to Newark is filled with cops that love to pull over cars with tint. Fix-it tickets too.


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

wow the cruze looks really nice with the windows tinted I might look into getting mine tinted


----------



## AJ208 (Apr 16, 2011)

Maximus, I live in Point Pleasant. It's not too strict.. I have a friend who's brother works in East Brunswick and they are hard ons when it comes to traffic infractions. Thanks NVR!


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> You must live in a relaxed part of Jersey. Route 1 from East Brunswick to Newark is filled with cops that love to pull over cars with tint. Fix-it tickets too.


I currently live in eastern PA, but was born and raised in Piscataway..not too far from Rt 1 where you're refering too, and I know how the cops can be. Luckily I know some Edison N Brunswick, and E Brunswick cops, so can be safe
Anyway, I think this whole idea of tinting being "illegal" or restricted in any way is completely ridiculous! And why? Because there are _businesses in these areas that install _these services in open market to consumers and taxes paid to the GOVT when services are rendered, not like in a cave behind the shop in secrecy. LMAO!


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

AJ208 said:


> Just got my red metallic Cruze tinted yesterday! The windows are 20% all around besides the front windshield. Let me know what you think. (sorry the pictures kinda suck, took em with my blackberry.)


Why not get the windshield tinted?


----------



## AJ208 (Apr 16, 2011)

Eh, wasn't too interested in the wind shield. Just my preference.. I like being able to see out it at night with out any restrictions.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

AJ208 said:


> Haha, eh they aren't too strict about it. Tons of people have tint in Jersey.. usually they use it as a secondary offense. I think I'll be alright though!



Its to shield people outside the car from the orange skin glow.


----------



## AJ208 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hahaha! Yep, too many orange people walking around here.


----------

